# IPod touch 6



## Pro.blm (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un  gros problème. J'ai récemment cassé l'écran de mon iPod touch 6 et j'ai acheté tout le nécessaire pour le réparer. Cependant, au moment d'enlever les vis j'ai un peu forcé avec le mauvais tournevis et cela a très abîmé les vis. J'ai réussi à en dévisser 10 sur 13 mais les 3 dernières sont bloquées et foirées. Pouvez-vous me conseiller ? Je suis vraiment bloquée et frustrée. 
Merci d'avance


----------

